# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Gjinjtë më të mëdhenj në botë

## new-man

Amerikania Sheyla Hershey nga Houston në Teksas është pronare e gjinjve më të mëdhenj në botë, pas vetëm nëntë operacioneve plastike.

Ndryshe amvisja dhe modelja 28-vjeçare, Sheyla ka qenë e gatshme për çdo gjë vetëm të arrijë të madhësia enorme të gjoksit të saj.

Doktorët ia kanë tërhequr vëmendjen se gjinjtë do të mund ti eksplodonin, ka udhëtuar në vende të ndryshme për të anashkaluar kufizimet për vendosjen e silikonëve, i dashuri e ka lutur të ndalet, por ajo e ka lënë edhe atë për këtë shkak.

E kam dashur shumë, por më është dashur ti jap fund lidhjes më të për të realizuar ëndrrën time, ka thënë e vendosura Sheyla.

Në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës kanë refuzuar ta operojnë për të nëntën herë, prandaj ajo është drejtuar në Brazil.

Për mua madhësia është tepër e bukur. Mendoj se nuk kam nga çfarë të frikësohem, thotë ajo.

Tani Sheyla është pronarja e gjinjve më të mëdhenj në botë, e ndoshta një ditë do të hyj edhe në Librin e rekordeve Guinness

----------


## Testim

Po dufka me i gjet naj dy vet ma ja bajt me kolica

----------


## Inteligjentja

Ajo foto nuk e nxjerr Sheylen ne gjithe "lavdine" e vete. ME qarte duket tek kjo fotoja qe po bashkangjis. 

Ca njerez s'kane fare koncepte estetike.  :Lulja3:

----------


## mia@

Une do i qaja hallin e kjo i paska bere vet.Sa te ngeshem jane ca!Ce do gjithe ate per zotin.Si nje lope duket pa pike finese.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

si duket Sheyla, 

qonka e apasionuar pas "lo Spagnolo",


.................

----------


## xfiles

Sa kot, 
ku e kane bukurine? per te mos folur se jane edhe fallco.

----------


## prishtinase

*jaki  fuj  palidhje pse te mbajm  20 kg koti pls hahahah*

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ene ti prishtinase, e konkuron ket sheilen, ma smajri.

----------


## prishtinase

hahaahha no pls  un i kam natyrale te pakten edhe  kam rrit dy fmi me kto po kto  sju ka pa hajrin kush hahahah

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> hahaahha no pls  un i kam natyrale te pakten edhe  kam rrit dy fmi me kto po kto  sju ka pa hajrin kush hahahah


ecccccc atyyyyyyy!!!!!

me kohen, 

rrofte natyra!!!!!

----------


## DI_ANA

Mendoj se Kirurgjia Estetike i vjen ne ndihme femrave ne kohen tone,por ne kete rast kjo kembengulje per sa me shume operacione me duket pa pike estetike dhe e shemtuar.Nje femer e bukur qe shemton veten!

----------


## new-man

Ja dhe nje foto te Sheyla Hershey...!!! :syte zemra:

----------


## prishtinase

aman ku tju ben vend gjith  kti materjali hahhaah

----------


## new-man

Ketu mund te shihet me qart Sheyla Hershey me gjinjt e saj te medhenje...!!! :syte zemra:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

me e mshef qelsin aty, 

sta gjejne asiher

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## prishtinase

*NEW MAN HAHAHAH   jo qelsin xhuxhu po edhe un do mshefesha aty hahah*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Ndalni  more doni ta shenderroni ne Forum erotik tash mjafton *

----------


## ARKIA

Di Ana!
Long time to see you.
Ca vuajne nga mungesa , ca te tjera nga madhesia, nje femer me madhesi te tille pas te 20-tave patjeter qe shpetim kane vetem nderhyrjen kirurgjikale. Problemet me shtyllen vertebrare jane te pandreqshme nese nuk i drejtohet kirurgjise. Nje faktor tjeter ne kete rast eshte ai psikologjik. Femrat me keto dhunti hiperfizike gjithmone jane komplekse dhe vuajne nga ngacmimet e ndryshme. Psh kur ecin ne rruge te gjithe e kane ne shenjester me shikime dhe fjale, gje kjo jo normale per nje jete normale.
Nje brest normal eshte nje dicka qe do te ndihmonte nje femer te arrinte cdo gje ne jete , perfshi edhe karieren sexuale, mendoj. Megjithate nena natyre di se c'ben, ne jemi te pakenaqur dhe me te drejte, qofte ne njerin extrem, qofte ne tjetrin.
Gezuar!

----------


## land

> si duket Sheyla, 
> 
> qonka e apasionuar pas "lo Spagnolo",
> 
> 
> .................


lol thuhet *la spagnola*....esht femr kjo spanjollja qe i pelqen me e vu ne mes te gjinjve...nejse tani e ven te gjitha  jo vetem femrat spanjolle,lol :shkelje syri:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

lando,

po e kisha per dragun per lal, 

pse dekonspiron muhabetet  :ngerdheshje:

----------

